# Automotive Section would be nice.



## mcopan (May 16, 2010)

I dont know if I am missing this section if there is one, but there should be an automotive section for people to post there photos. I see so many guys on dubberz.com that got some sick magazine quality shots of incredible cars in both driving and parked scenes.

Just a though.


----------

